# even more junk



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2007)

So






Ooo this is cross process slide film and it's shot with a cobbled together camera. 
the film is fuji pro (whatever that means) slide film. The camera is a ansco pioneer body, with a speedex lens transplant. This one has a polaroid viewfinder. It is one of the true ugly ducklings in my collection of ugly ducklings.

The good.

It is a wide angle 2x3 or standard 2x2 or 645 camera very easy to reconfigure.

The lens is modern enough to shoot strobe or blubls.

The camera body cost less than twenty bucks so you can get all the film inserts you want cheap.

I used the speedex body to make a rewinder as I can move the film from the 629 spool to a 120 spool and reusue the 620 while still on the site if I need to. It is also handy to move the film from spool to spool so the photo lab wont toss your spool.

The bad there is no coupled range finder. Im looking for an optical one now I have a sonar/lazer one and it is useless outside but will be great indoors with low light.

Went from 120 to 620 spools always a bad idea but the camera will load 120 with minor modifications and take up on a 620 which can be reused just by rolling the film back onto the 120 spool for storage.

More than you ever wanted to know about the mutt of a camera


----------

